# St Patrick’s Day



## bigfurmn (Mar 8, 2022)

Besides green, what is your go to beer on this most holy day???


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 8, 2022)

Michelob ultra


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 8, 2022)

It used to be Guinness, but now I’m happy to have any kind of beer!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 8, 2022)

Love Guinness, sometimes I use a can for liquid with my corned beef.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 8, 2022)

Nothing out of the ordinary







I will drink it wrapped in my new orange koozie






Wife did insist on picking up a corned beef brisket for Rueben sandwiches and breakfast hash

Too old to go out and howl with the pack.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 8, 2022)

Guinness or Boddington’s or both, for me.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2022)

The last Guinness I bought tasted like watered down cola. It was bottled, not in a can. No foaming show, either. I've been cooking stews with what's left. I used to love Guinness. Definitely unhappy with the change.

Think I'll stick with Kilbeggan whiskey. Hey, it's Irish!


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 8, 2022)

Smithwicks


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 8, 2022)

Corona Extra w/ lime.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 8, 2022)

Busch light


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 8, 2022)

Its latte's for me..


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Its latte's for me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 528212


It's not a light beer... had to use forks to unload it! 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 9, 2022)

My all time favorite







Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2022)

Same as every other day, Rolling Rock! RAY


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 9, 2022)

Probably no beer for me.

I'm already an Irish whiskey guy, so I'll be drinking my regular Jameson Caskmates Stout. I just might end up having a couple extra to celebrate.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Same as every other day, Rolling Rock! RAY


I didn't know they still made Rolling Rock! I remember when that was a big deal back in the 90's!


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 9, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> My all time favorite
> 
> View attachment 528262
> 
> ...


My grandparents had cans just like that in their garage fridge for about ten years. Neither of them drank, but they wanted to keep something on hand for guests. I can only imagine what it tasted like.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 9, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Love Guinness, sometimes I use a can for liquid with my corned beef.


I always cook my corned beef in guinness, it gives a very nice gravy for the potatoes.


----------



## kawboy (Mar 9, 2022)

53 years old and never had a green beer! Though I do like Guinness, I'll probably go with a glass of Tullamore D.E.W.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Mar 9, 2022)

I guess I'm more of a Jamison and Giger Ale kind of guy on St. Patty's Day,


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 17, 2022)

And on the big I am drinking…. A Hazy IPA. I feel like a disgrace. At least the can is green.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Nate52 (Mar 17, 2022)

At this time, five years ago, I was partying with my friends at the bar. Three daughters later, I'm sitting in my shorts watching My Little Pony. My, how times change. 

The only thing that stayed the same is the whiskey. And some say there's more of it now.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 17, 2022)

My wife’s uncle sends her a video every St Patrick’s. From about 5-6 years ago when she is loudly singing in the basement when they came to visit. We were um a little ineb, a little ene, ok we were wasted. Now after our son, here we are eating Reuben sandwiches watching Cars 3.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 17, 2022)

Started the day with left over corned beef diced in hash browned taters for brunch.

I caved to beer pressure this afternoon.
Wife and I went to Disney Epcot and stopped at England in world showcase.
This was my choices on draught.






I started with a "Golden" or 1/2&1/2 of Harp and Bass Ale.  They were adding the American "green" on request. Again, I gave in to beer pressure.







Round 2
Went for the most renown Irish malted beverage, Guinness draught.
Actually, the worst pour I have ever witnessed


----------

